# Gaggia on Ebay



## kaffiMan (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi I am new here and no doubt this has been asked a few times before.

Since lockdown I have not had access to my usual barista coffee and would now want to progress from my French Press to a decent coffee maker. Reading on this forum I have come to understand that Gaggia is good start. Unfortunately I dont have a 1k budget.

I have been looking at Gaggia sold on Ebay and have set myself the limit of £50 and unsurprising not won any bids. the last bid I made was for a Gaggia Cubika which you have to hold the button while making the coffee, not the best condition but as I write this its now at £61 pounds!

So my question is this. What can I expect to pay for second hand Gaggia on ebay am I looking at around £100?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

You used to be looking at between £100 and £150, they are now going for a lot more, £175-350 for a decent one. If you constantly searched eBay for a month you may get one for £100 eventually but you would have to be quick and lucky. These are gaggia classic prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Also bear in mind espresso machines don't work without a good quality grinder, minimum £100 secondhand really. This isn't made up they really won't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

If you watch Facebook marketplace like a hawk and are prepared to travel bargain Classics do still come up. I bought one today for £60.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kaffiMan (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for your replies.

After hanging out on ebay looking for a second hand Gaggia they seem to be going above £100 + PP. So unless you are lucky and get a collect only where you live are willing to travel to. As for FB I dont do social media I prefer more cordial forums like these 

So in the end it was a Krups XP24440 Calvi I purchased "refurbished" in warranty from ebay at a £100. Wish me luck

PS: What was that about grinders?


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

kaffiMan said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> After hanging out on ebay looking for a second hand Gaggia they seem to be going above £100 + PP. So unless you are lucky and get a collect only where you live are willing to travel to. As for FB I dont do social media I prefer more cordial forums like these
> So in the end it was a Krups XP24440 Calvi I purchased "refurbished" in warranty from ebay at a £100. Wish me luck
> 
> PS: What was that about grinders?


I assume the Krups uses pressurised baskets, so no point in worrying about grinders. Store-bought pre-ground will work fine.


----------



## kaffiMan (Aug 23, 2020)

Now I need to find out what 'pressurised basket' is.

Also its a Krups xp3440. And I look forward to see what it does


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

A pressurised basket, aka double-walled basket, has an inner surface with a regular basket style, and an outer one with only one tiny hole.

They work by using that tiny hole to generate pressure in the puck (instead of the coffee doing this in single wall/unpressurised). This means you use much coarser grind. They make an acceptable espresso-like product that will get you going, but are innately heavily limited in scope. You'll never get a terrible shot from one, but you'll never get a good one either. On the other hand, the mediocre espresso-like shot you get is almost always a way above the stuff you get from instant.


----------

